# How poisonous are hostas?



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

Hi everyone!

We are currently visiting my parents in Minnesota. My parents back yard is like a dog park right now, its crazy! They have renters in an apartment attached to the house and they have two dogs. My mom is watching my brothers dog while he is out of town. On top of that, we have three of our own we brought with. So basically, there are six dogs running around and having fun in the back yard, haha.

Here is my concern....
My mom has hostas planted in the back yard. The dogs lay in them, and I caught my puppy Ninja chewing on them and I immediately moved her. She seems fine, but I hear they are one of the most poisonous plants to animals. I am a little concerned for the renter's dogs as well. Based on the research I find, I almost want to suggest to my mom she should remove them. They were already there when my parents purchased this house a long long time ago. Based on what I've heard and somewhat read though, I just don't feel they are appropriate for their back yard if they are going to have dogs living here.

Should I be concerned that Ninja was chewing on them? Any thoughts and ideas on this would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I've never heard that hostas are poisonous. Never had a dog chew on them that I recall, but know from plenty of first hand experience that deer and rabbits treat them like a salad bar if they can get to them, and they cause no harm to those animals.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a yard full of hosta's and never had my dog snack on them and we don't have any wild life dropping dead so they must be ok.


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

Yes, based on Ninjas health right now I would think they are harmless. However, there is something in them called "saponin" which is supposedly very poisonous to dogs. If you look up hostas and dogs, or saponin and dogs on google, you will find many sites talking about how they can be harmful. 
I guess I am curious to find out if anyone else has had any experience with them.


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

PS - causes vomiting, diahrrea, and depression is all of what I could find for symptoms so far. You are apparently supposed to induce vomiting immediately if they ingest them.


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

Saponin is (from what I read) a contributor to bloat in dogs as well. How accurate the information is on the internet though...who knows?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have dogs and I have lots of Hosta's , a great collection of fragrant specimens .
Dogs never bother with them , but then they are not unsupervised when out and loose. 
It is a good idea to keep 3% hydrogen peroxide handy in case you have to make a dog vomit .
That way if you phone your vet and he tells you to take a course of action , you can do so without wasting any time .


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

ASPCA | Toxic and Non-Toxic Plants
yes they are toxic
http://www.aspca.org/Pet-care/poison-control/Plants/hosta.aspx


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

whew...I have every variety shown in that picture!


----------

